# تعرف على تشكيل المعادن بالطرق من ملف واحد



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

إخواني المهندسين الأعزاء موضوع تشكيل المعادن بالطرق هو ذو أهمية كبرى في عمليات التصنيع وأساسي ومباشر في تشكيل أجزاء المكائن الإنتاجية وتغيير خواص السبيكة المطروقة 
لفائدتكم إليكم رابط العملية 
http://www.sut.ac.th/Engineering/Metal/pdf/MetForm/02_Forging.pdf

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## mnci (31 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عا م وانت بخير وكل المسلمين


----------



## سنترصفقات (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بلتوفيق للجميع


----------



## masa845 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/يوسف (22 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ليث الغرياني (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الرابط و جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------

